# Your favorite paint scheme for Look 586



## tranzformer

No need to be shameful. What is your favorite "look" for the 586? I am trying to decide myself and having a hard time deciding. They all "look" so nice, and I know that I will be happy with any of them in my garage.  I know there are other options, but these are the three I am trying to decide between. I just need a gentle shove in the right direction; and I know that color is rider preference. But I still need some help instead of thinking they all "look" really nice (which they do). 


2008 black











2008 red/black











2009 pro team


----------



## trunkz22

I'm a sucker for white


----------



## goatee

2008 black/red with Fulcrum racing zeroes. You'll not be able to stop staring at the damn thing! Keep us posted on yr final choice bro. 
Wan,
Penang, Malaysia.


----------



## Roy - DK

*this 586*

None of the above, but this one !!
586 Mondrian

View attachment 176945


Beautiful, and top one Look in my whishlist :thumbsup:


----------



## maximum7

I think the Mondrian is Very cool, but since most people (at least in my area) hardly know anything about Look, people would make fun of it. Like "1983 called and wants their bike back". 
I like the black and white the best, but *Look needs to stop with the pin striping and fas*t. It doesn't help it make it look fast or create movement. It makes it look cheap. 
Chas please forward this on to Look. For me the best color scheme was the Team Paint on the 2008 595 and 555. They should have offered all their bikes in this. I got compliment after compliment on mine.


----------



## lancezneighbor

The Mondrian Look is beautiful! I guess the red one other than that. But none of the others are that great to me.


----------



## tranzformer

Roy - DK said:


> None of the above, but this one !!
> 586 Mondrian
> 
> View attachment 176945
> 
> 
> Beautiful, and top one Look in my whishlist :thumbsup:


Sorry, not a big fan of the Mondrian. It is a bit too much for me, and a bit all over the place. A bit too busy for me. I think it is the kind of frame you either love or don't love. Unfortunately I don't love it.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

maximum7 said:


> I think the Mondrian is Very cool, but since most people (at least in my area) hardly know anything about Look, people would make fun of it. Like "1983 called and wants their bike back".


Who cares? 
If they're that clueless drop their sorry asses and ride away knowing you're on a bike that is also a fine, fine piece of art!


Oh and steady on about the pin stripes - some of us happen to love the '09 scheme and own a bike with it on it


----------



## toonraid

I second the Mondrian (Good) - looks way cooler in real life and if you stuck a lightweight instead of the flashy mavics it makes it look even better, also second the pinstripes (bad) but not ugly!


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Check the pinstripe one out in the flesh - looks heaps better than it does in pic's.


----------



## bedazzle410

It appears on the European sites that there is a premium Look 595 and 586. The paint is black and the frames cost more. Other than the different color are there any other differences between a regular or ultra 595 and a premium 595 that also comes in regular or ultra.


----------



## toonraid

Its the same but you get fancy colours such as Mondrian, USA & Black light! The 596 in Mondrian at their stand looked like a beast. 585 ultra is out and now there is an alloy basic track frame .......... best of the lot was the Keo Blade - really great product but nothing new really on Road frames bar colours.


----------



## cbuchanan

Out of the original selection I would take the '09 Pro Team although, if the Mondrian was a selection I would take that in a heartbeat


----------



## T-shirt

*un autre*

2010
.....


----------



## maximum7

WOW! Much better me thinks. Still on the fence about the logo thought, but darn, that is a beaut!
Where did you find pics?


----------



## T-shirt

*la bas*

Cycle Super Store

Oh la la. Les deux aussi

.....


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Red one is balls.

Sorry.

But the black!!! Wowee!!! And the white/black is trick too!


----------



## OffRoadRoadie

I vote for the 2008 595 in the ProTeam color scheme (I own a 08 595 in the ProTeam with Campy 11), but did Look really need to paste the Look logo 22 time on the this frameset???


----------



## maximum7

I think it's cool to have a lot of logo's instead of things like "high modulus carbon lay-up" and "super-duper once piece carbon fork modulus weave compressed at high heat". No one has come up to my bike and read things and then ran out and bought one....


----------



## OffRoadRoadie

True, but having the brand name plastered all over that elegant high performance carbon frame 22 times is a bit much.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Normally I would agree with you OffRoad and prefer the minimalist scheme - but I actually purchased my 595 because they manage to pull it off with the frame still looking classy.


----------



## rward325

What, no one likes the 09 Blue and Black? It is back for 2010 if you beg for it like I did. But then again I own an 08 Mondrian as well...


----------



## Tinea Pedis

rward325 said:


> But then again I own an 08 Mondrian as well...


I hate you.

No, really. I do!


----------



## maximum7

Hmm, during the last Century I did, my friends and I were discussing the blue bikes we were seeing. Most of us like the color blue, but on bikes it just doesn't "do it".


----------



## rward325

I also like this paint job from '08


----------



## davidmclee

Tinea I've actually just bought the red and white one lol. I think it looks stunning. What is it that you don't like about it? Is it just the colour.

David


----------



## supercyclerider

made for womens us nationals. team tibco.
View attachment 184449


----------



## Tinea Pedis

davidmclee said:


> Tinea I've actually just bought the red and white one lol. I think it looks stunning. What is it that you don't like about it? Is it just the colour.
> 
> David


Well yeah, pretty much the colour. And the proportions in which they're used.

Yet to see one in real life, but as far as the rest of the 2010 lineup goes it's the ugly step sister for mine....


Nothing personal of course. Horses for courses and all that :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalBiker

trunkz22 said:


> I'm a sucker for white


Plus one!!! As a matter of fact I just received frame last Saturday.


----------



## rward325

For fun I'll throw this one in here now that I swapped the HED Jet 6's on it. To bad it is not available in '10.


----------



## cantride55

I pretty much like them all. LatelyI find the red / white one, very appealing. If I was American I may go for the Stars and of course the mondrian took a little while to get my head around. Once my eyes re-focused I was alright. First thought was that a kid ate a box of crayons and threw up or "coloured outside the lines". Now I like it.
Oh ya, rward, damn ! (Completely kidding here but)...bite me! The green monster I try to let go of keeps coming back when I see your collection...nice.


----------

